# WTS Elk Grips



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have for sale a set of Elk horn grips for sale. They fit a Ruger Super Blackhawk/Hunter grip frame....NM.
Grips made by Sack Peterson. Asking $175






















Sorry for the poor pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

